# maaan, i wish these werent so limited



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

highsnobiety.com: Adidas Snowboard Boots


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

are they for snowboarding or playing inner city tennis?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm surprised more athletic shoe companies havnt jumped on the bandwagon yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

well. i confess. im a sneakerhead. more than 375 pairs collected. mostly Jordans and Nike origionals, but of the few addidas i have the Forums are my favorite model, and if this boot really performs its a very nice port of the origional.

ive noticed a few other companies "borrowing" alot from sneakers, another great "inspired by" nikes air trainer SC is the 06/06 burton hail


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

universole said:


> well. i confess. im a sneakerhead. more than 375 pairs collected.


Imedla?



[just filling up space with post charcter requrements]


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> are they for snowboarding or playing inner city tennis?


HA!. Dude cracks me up on daily basis.
Next time I'm in the UK, we need to go riding, or a least get a pint.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

sedition said:


> HA!. Dude cracks me up on daily basis.
> Next time I'm in the UK, we need to go riding, or a least get a pint.


sadly the only type of _riding _you can do with me in the UK, is the sort my missus wouldn't approve of (assuming you be fem!) unless she is solely involved!

pints however are both readily accessible and welcomed!  cheers!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

_Vans _have done a few of their snowboard booties to kinda mimick their old school skate shoes.

only in the blue with white stripe scheme; i don't recall seeing any black and white chequered sadly.....


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> _Vans _have done a few of their snowboard booties to kinda mimick their old school skate shoes.
> 
> only in the blue with white stripe scheme; i don't recall seeing any black and white chequered sadly.....



yeah didnt palmer have a vans pro model boot like that back in the day?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

the dk4 i believe was a black/white checker and a red/orange checker. not a true check but it's the closest they've done so far.

http://men.style.com/images/gear/snowboards/111306/sno5h.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

You guys know that Nike is releasing the NIKE SB line for snowboarding in 2009 right?

They look like Air Forces, pretty sick.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah, they have been in development for a few years now i think. weren't some pictures leaked a while back?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

T.J. said:


> yeah, they have been in development for a few years now i think. weren't some pictures leaked a while back?


yep, they look pretty sick. Hopefully they will be comfy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

its the best of both worlds for me really, the white on white ones are a must as i always keep a fresh pair of white on white air force ones around.

knowing nike tho, the wont be cheap.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, those are about the most fugly boots I have ever seen. Maybe I'm just old...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Nike needs to die. Fuck the fights about Burton. Nike is the *real* devil.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Ok, those are about the most fugly boots I have ever seen. Maybe I'm just old...


agreed! 

(x10)


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

resistance is futile sedition.

its a done deal. Nike Snow is fully staffed and has began development for 08/2009. Outerwear should be hitting retailers in Sept. 

the Danny Kass Boot:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Still fugly...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

dk went nike? what happened to he vans sponsorship?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

T.J. said:


> dk went nike? what happened to he vans sponsorship?


Sweat shop labor king, Nike, readies itself to enter (again) the snowboard world! | SNOWBOARD MAGAZINE


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

universole said:


> resistance is futile sedition.


NO! NO! NO!


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

Aye universole, you from NT? I'm nowhere near that 375 pair mark...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

used to post on NT till about 2001, just not into the sneaker game like i used to be. still buy stuff that i really like, or if i catch a a holy grail auction. but more and more im thinkin of grabbin all my deadstock stuff and throwing up a huge lot on ebay.


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

Yea, I haven't bought any new pairs in awhile either. I'm mostly in the General forum just because of the comedy that they have there. I just started snowboarding, so between all the gear I'm piecing together and the lift tickets, there's not much money left to buy for collecting purposes. The last pair I've prolly bought were the stussy dunks a couple years back, and I haven't bought a pair since.
It's good to run into another NTer outside of NT... I thought that only happened in lines outside of shoe drops, hehe.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

those nike look like they are already about 18 years old. i hope any cutting edge technology is on the inside, altho as per usual, the price tag is based upon the 'swoosh' (TM)

they suck cheesy nadgers! it is bad enuff that they absorbed Bauer in the hockey world and now their efforts at global domination are stretching to sideways sliding. 

i might go buy some skis


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> altho as per usual, the price tag is based upon the 'swoosh' (TM)


u know how much they will be?

and yep. they look like they are 26 years old, seeing as they are designed based off histories most beloved sneaker that debuted in 1982 and has made nike close to a billion per year.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

not being a trainer (for US speakers a _sneaker_) aficionado, my point of view of these 'new' nike boots was in comparison to snowboard boots of almost 20 years ago.

if this is _progression_, then clearly they wish to exploit those who suffer _'style over substance'_. personally when looking to descend an icy steep at 4500 meters above sea level, i would prefer something functional rather than _retrospectively sentimental_.

hey, that's just me.... but perhaps such _'bling' _should be constrained to less hazardous terrain such as b-ball courts?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

well we can only hope, like you said that the technology is on the inside. i have a bit of faith, people can say what they want about nike being big business and scraping the bones for the almighty dollar but its hard to argue that they KNOW sports. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

know 'sports' or cut throat manufacturing, coupled with ruthless target marketing?

i have seen enuff, to render my opinion of them to be comprehensively abhorrent.

but that's just me.


----------

